# My truck



## JakeLowman (Jul 4, 2011)

My parents bought me my first truck this year. I think it's really nice, but I would like to do some things to it to optimize my hunting on our club..any ideas?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 5, 2011)

Good looking truck. Can you get some bigger pictures? It looks like you'll be able to get around some trails with ease.. My only suggestion would rubber floor mats and seat covers.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't get flowmasters. All my friends have them on their trucks and I just don't understand it. Loud trucks can't help your hunting or optimize performance at all.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 5, 2011)

GeorgiaPineHunter said:


> Don't get flowmasters. All my friends have them on their trucks and I just don't understand it. Loud trucks can't help your hunting or optimize performance at all.


 Loud trucks help wake your hunting partner up in the mornings and then convinces them you need to walk in not drive in


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 5, 2011)

Only thing that I can see is that it looks like your tires are close to rubbin the fenders...especially the rears.  Might look into a little bigger lift or trimming the rears if you are going to be going over a bunch of bumps.

Very nice truck.


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 5, 2011)

buy a buffer and learn to use it! my truck gets alot of scratches from the huntn club.


----------



## Gulfin (Jul 8, 2011)

Steel skid plates!!


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice TRUCK!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2011)

Take care of it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet ride! If you truely want to optimize your hunting, ask for a tractor for christmas.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 1, 2011)

to really optimize your hunting ask for A golfcart and it would really nice hooked behind that truck


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice truck there.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 2, 2011)

That's to nice of a truck to put in the woods IMHO. I'd get a beater to do that.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 2, 2011)

Mount a corn slinger on the tail gate and flood lights on the roof....


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Aug 6, 2011)

go up north to a Ziebart. get "Daimondized". no scratches or chips from trees/rocks.

seat covers, good molded floor mats. spray in liner. or on the cheap: plastic liner and then use a rubber mat to keep things from sliding.
boot scrapers would be nice too. tow straps. hooks. lights. 
tire repair kit and dc tire inflator. 
flashlight charger for mag light or stream light.

theres a few ideas


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 6, 2011)

JakeLowman said:


> My parents bought me my first truck this year. I think it's really nice, but I would like to do some things to it to optimize my hunting on our club..any ideas?



load a 4 wheeler in the back of it before you go down there.


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 8, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> load a 4 wheeler in the back of it before you go down there.



Do NOT try to load a 4-wheeler in the bed of that truck!  That's a very bad idea.  Replacing rear windows can get expensive.

Buy a trailer and haul the 4-wheeler that way.

That's a purty truck.  Keep it out of the woods.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Aug 10, 2011)

Nittos!!!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree. Trailer and four wheeler or electric cart. Don't screw up a nice truck like that in the woods.



HighCotton said:


> Do NOT try to load a 4-wheeler in the bed of that truck!  That's a very bad idea.  Replacing rear windows can get expensive.
> 
> Buy a trailer and haul the 4-wheeler that way.
> 
> That's a purty truck.  Keep it out of the woods.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 16, 2011)

nice.. I have a 09 f150, white.. aint got a lift on it or nothing. She is a beauty though.. I have a lifted 07 King Quad 450 for the woods though.

Too purdy to put scratches all over.


----------



## strange diver (Aug 16, 2011)

I use a camper shell, it keeps all my gear dry.  When I'm not close to home the bed of the truck makes camping real easy.  You can find them used all the time.  Also keep an off road recovery kit.


----------

